# How Often Do You Wash Your Car?



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Just out of interest. Wash only. Not polish, wax or seal (as most do this every 4-6 months) 
So is it Weekly, fortnightly, monthly?


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Roughly once a month, or when required, or when I have time.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Try and do it weekly but my current wax is repelling a lot of dirt so managed to get away with 2/3 weeks last few times, lucky as I've been incredibly busy:lol:


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Try and do it weekly but my current wax is repelling a lot of dirt so managed to get away with 2/3 weeks last few times, lucky as I've been incredibly busy:lol:


Don't be so mysterious about the wax 

I try to wash my car every other week.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Not enough at the moment. 

ideally twice a week


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

At least weekly, but really it's just when I deem it necessary, unfortunately as I have a white car this is becoming more frequent as the months roll on


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

Tonie said:


> Don't be so mysterious about the wax
> 
> I try to wash my car every other week.


That would be odk glamour if am not mistaken :thumb: and try to wash and wax the car every week if possible but doesn't go more than a month


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Steve said:


> Not enough at the moment.
> 
> ideally twice a week


Twice a week :doublesho how could you have the time?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Use to be once a week. How busy I am recently it's more like once every 3 weeks


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

Through the summer on average I would say every other week. The winter though harder to find the time on a day with half reasonable weather so once a month.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

weekly the majority of the year as it can be done in the evening after work if im busy at a weekend

Tends to slip a little in the winter when it has to be done between say 8am and 3pm but always try to do it fortnightly as a minimum, unless the outside tap is frozen and the temp is really low or theres snow etc


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I try and do the Santa Fe once a week, the Kia and the Reliant and every 3-4 weeks. The Reliant seems to stay clean with it being a three wheeler


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I try to doit at least once every two weeks but due to family & disabilities this doesn't always happen


----------



## Jafco (Nov 17, 2012)

Try and do it every 6 days on my last day at work time permitting. Car always looks half clean & decent for my 3 days off then.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wash once every two weeks, the car on a weekly basis


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Usually both cars twice a week for me.


----------



## rogeyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

In the summer its weekly, i try do it weekly now too. But as its getting darker earlier and colder etc, i find the enthusiam dying abit so its more fortnightly. But its all sealed and ready for the winter so it stays pretty clean... Good old colinite!


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Atleast twice a week, working in a quarry makes alot of dust


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Once a year whether it needs it or not.
Normally the rain does the job for me


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Once a week like my sex life


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Dougnorwich said:


> Once a week like my sex life


Thats never then!!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::driver:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Dougnorwich said:


> Once a week like my sex life


Lucky boy :doublesho


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Everyday....


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Twice a week, sometimes thrice.


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Lost all interest in detailing atm, both cars could do with a wash. Ideally i wash them properly once a month. I have all the products here all the same


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Usually once a week for cupra or every other week. 

Work horse (307) once a month if found time


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

twice a week normally can be more has been up to 5 times in 7 days and as little as just once a week


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Had to wash it just there because someone decided they didnt want there chinease takeaway and lobbed it at my car when i was in getting one, i give up with humanity


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

neilos:

You wash your car every single day??? How?? Hose and Bucket or Power Wash or Rinseless or Waterless or QD?


----------



## Just-That-EK (Aug 22, 2010)

Once a week, twice if I'm trying to get anyway from the other half


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

When it's dirty, I'm usually cleaning other people's cars.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

jmsc said:


> neilos:
> 
> You wash your car every single day??? How?? Hose and Bucket or Power Wash or Rinseless or Waterless or QD?


Depends. Interior gets cleaned everyday. Outside, nearly everyday. If I've not got the time, the local hand car wash, who I trust, clean the outside.

Meguiars Express Wash and Wax comes in handy if it needs a quick spruce up.

My car has to be clean for my job.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Once a year whether it needs it or not.
> Normally the rain does the job for me


Spoken like a true detailer.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Once every 2 weeks, for mine then the other week do Mrs P's motor so i am washing every week really weather and work permitting...


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Both cars get washed and the inside done once a week, sometimes during the week I will give them a power wash down just to take the worst off. when it's snowing they still get done because we have a big car port so everything is still under cover and dry even when it's bad outside, being undercover makes a huge difference.


----------



## sealthedeal (Mar 28, 2014)

Given the dusty conditions, Every 2 weeks unless it goes into rain (which means the close by weekend).


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

once a week, unless it's going to pi55 it down all the following week, or unless i've got something more pressing to do.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

Once a day well at least a rince every day


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Usually once a week but at the moment it's more like once a fortnight.


----------



## DubImage (Oct 5, 2014)

Do the t4 and caddy every Sunday and megane every other.


----------



## RSNEIL (Oct 9, 2014)

Def once a week


----------



## Mush (Jan 13, 2008)

I try to do mine and the Mrs once a week but if I don't have time to do both hers doesn't go more than two weeks:detailer:


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Once a week for me


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

Thru the summer I seem to have the hose out very other day working over two cars and the wife's camper van ('72 crossover bay), over the the winter slightly less as the bus goes in to storage/garage/money pit mode and it's just the cars. I've somehow accumulated a lot of AG UDS so that's liberally applied over the cars every 6 to 8 weeks, while the VW gets SRP and EGP every six months.


----------



## Adot (Sep 14, 2014)

Every 2nd Saturday :detailer:


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

qwick rinse off every few days and a full clean weekly if possible


----------



## GTI Baz (Mar 8, 2010)

Used to be twice a week, military has put a stop to that and is more like once a month now


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Have pretty much settled into a routine of 2bm and aqua wax top up about every two weeks now and that seems to work well. 

If it gets grubby in between, just a plain water hose down will often remove the worst of the dirt enough to spruce it up.

Gets a full deep clean, clay, polish and wax about every 6 months which seems to last when coupled with the bi-weekly spray wax top-ups. 

Anyway, it seems to look good year round this way.


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL, you ready?

Well my good car is weekly. 2BM, foam, pressure wash, and re-wax every 6th wash.

Now, (squeamish should not read any further) my work hack, which is a 2006 Skoda Superb with 164k on it, well I finally gave in and washed it last week. That's the first time in 60k miles I've done it, and even that was just to sort out a load of pterodactyl poo which was destroying the wiper blades. Otherwise it's the servicing garage if they can be bothered 

Mind you, it's mechanically well looked after which is what I need for a 220 miles/day commute, just cosmetically it's completely ignored. :lol:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

At least once a week. Black GTI.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Twice a month at most


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Every other day usually depending if my wife has been to work in it or not. Every three days if she's off if it needs it or not.


----------



## justevils (Oct 20, 2014)

Every sunday.. winter months when roads are full of salt then twice a week


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Once a month. Is it good on the paint to wash it so often?


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Raimon said:


> Once a month. Is it good on the paint to wash it so often?


No, if you wash more than once a week the paint will come off on the mitt. Be careful... :wall:


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

dsolds said:


> LOL, you ready?
> 
> Well my good car is weekly. 2BM, foam, pressure wash, and re-wax every 6th wash.
> 
> ...


220 miles a day.... Biggest commute I've ever heard of !


----------



## APS (Sep 15, 2014)

every week (2bm and dried, wheels cleaned and then QD the whole car), and in summer twice a week. I commute 100 miles a day so it gets pretty mucky.


----------



## arkadur (Oct 22, 2014)

every week, 
i dont have a garage , so i become lazy to bring up all the equipment , and fold it up later.
therefore, my effective hours are limited.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Weekly inside and out and that's paint sealed with FK1000, I do like to have a clean car always though. Commute 2 miles a day (1 there one back) and trips to where I go walking


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

Once a week for me, though that might turn into once a fortnight depending on work and weather.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Once a month but hasn't been fully detailed since last July :-( Work long hours and seem to be doing other peoples cars most weekends!Today was supposed to be the day but was ill. Gutted!!!


----------



## roper (May 15, 2014)

not washed it for 3 months! :lol:


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Weather and work dependent really. Spring/summer about once a week autumn/winter every 2/3 weeks although been nearly a month from last time


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Took my car to the car wash, pause...... I bet you thought!!!. Just to use the jet wash feature as the car was really minging just like the M5 picture above, no broom, all I took with me is Billbery wheel cleaner and VP Citrus prewash and just blasted away. it's far from perfect but it will have to do for now.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Once a week if I can. I hope to give her a good wash on Sunday, weather permitting.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

The wife has taken to giving the car a blast off at the jet wash while i am away for two weeks offshore. Might have to try and get her educated on the whole process starting with snow foam lol


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

In the summer I wash the car pretty much every week 

In the winter. ..well, last time was November


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Better weather once a week. With weather at moment between 2-4weeks. Even when weather is bad still make an effort to do interior weekly.


----------



## xoxclairexox (Mar 30, 2014)

Once a week in summer months maybe twice work as letting agent so car does 80-100 miles a day.. Probably once a month in winter... Not been done for about 3 weeks or so.. Hoping to get it done this weekend but can see it far enough with snow..


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Every Saturday morning - it's my religion, and the car-port is my church :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kriminal said:


> Every Saturday morning - it's my religion, and the car-port is my church :thumb:


Amen to that.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Haven't cleaned mine since the start of October ... its really bad!! Might give it a clean tomorrow or at least a jet wash down at the garage! Interior is vac'd once a week though


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

rcwilson said:


> Lost all interest in detailing atm, both cars could do with a wash. Ideally i wash them properly once a month. I have all the products here all the same


Glad its not just me who's lost 'the bug'


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Kriminal said:


> Every Saturday morning - it's my religion, and the car-port is my church :thumb:


sunday is church day for me:detailer::thumb:


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

I do 100 miles a day in mine, and haven't washed it properly since September, its going for a service next week and they will was it then. Its also not been hoovered since I got it in April, when it had 8000 miles on the clock, its now got 35k on it. I do wipe the dash and seats down regularly though. It a 63 plate Mercedes C220. I do feel bad, but I dint have was facilities since April until December at home. I do know though so will clean it soon. As a works vehicle it just gets filthy the first time it heads back on the road though.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Every 2 weeks when I go home to plymouth from Wiltshire


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

Weather permitting once a week....gets me out of the housework.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I wash mine once a month.


----------



## GazGJ (Oct 15, 2014)

Every Sunday morning. 

They're extending a quarry next to where I work and the crossing where the heavy dumpers cross is so muddy that my car is back to square one after a day.


----------



## Cymru09 (Jan 25, 2015)

Washing my old car was pretty much an annual event. I smashed my record with the new car by washing it twice in January =O


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Once a week, twice if it's dirty and the weather is good.


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Once a week in nice weather, probably about once a month over winter as I tend to choose to work weekends over winter to cover christmas


----------



## Humpers (Jan 26, 2015)

I try to clean my two every week in the warmer months.
And as much as possible in the winter. 
Hate being in a dirty car!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Depends when I can use my next door neighbours water as my rented place doesn't have a tap. But about bi-weekly depending on weather. Also depends on what the car is wearing. If nothing like at the moment I try once a week until I get a good spell for some sealing. I work nights four on four off so days are against me sometimes.


----------

